# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Për studentët në Londër dhe Angli

## London_UK

Te gjithe studentet ne Londer ose ne United Kingdom Mund te shkruajne ne kete teme dhe mund te njihen me njeri-tjetrin!

Sa per fillim po prezantohem vete.
Une kam mbi 5 vjet ne Londer dhe studioj ne Hammersmith and West London College ne Londer per kompjuter "informatike" 
Mosha jam 22 vjec 
me pelqen te dal me shoqerine, te dal ne kinema, disko, pub etjere.
Me respet Dritani
ciao
Dhe mos harroni te shkruani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pretty Devil

hi every1

jam nga shkodra dhe kam 3 vjet ne london. jam 20 vjece dhe momentalisht jam duke ba provimet finale ne kolegj. studioj information technology, computing. kam aplikuar per universitet dhe kam dale me sukses ne 4 prej tyne, por kam vendose me pranu London Guildhall University dega Computer Science Degree.

ketu jam me familjen ne south east london. studioj shume sepse me pelqen dega qe kam zgjedhe, por edhe dal shume me shoqerine qe kam ketu.

nese keni deshire me me shkru apo thjesht ndonje ndihme te vogel email jem asht albanian^pretty@aol.com.

suksese te tanve sidomos te tane rinise shqiptare ne angli. duhet te studiojme sa me shume, jo vetem per te miren e jetes sone por edhe per ti tregu ketij shteti se shqiptaret nuk jane te zoten vetem te drejtojne 80% te buznisit te prostitucionit ne londer, por edhe te studiojne e te behen dikushi.

tana te mirat 
pretty devil :b :b :a :b :b

----------


## erv

me komentin tend te fundit me le te kuptoj qe a paske pare ate emsionin qe dha bbc per pimpat shqipatr.....

let te themi dicka rreth vetes ton tani... dhe une jetoj ne londer po bej tre viet dhe tani per tani vazhdoj the six form dhe shpresoj te shkoj ne collage vitin tjeter.....

----------


## Enkela B.

dhe un jam nga shkodra. jetoj qe 5 vite ne londer. 
jam full time student, dhe studioj shkence dhe gjermanisht.
vitin tjeter hopefully i will be going to Uni, kam zgjellur te bej biomedical science por kjo mund te nderrojn.
dhe ty pritty devil te lumte goja per ate te fundit qe the.
dhe un e pash ate emisionin tek BBC. dhe me te ardh marre me i than vedit shqiptar prej tyne. e prej kujt thu ti? prej do  debilash pa shkolle, dhe na e marrin fytyren. kjo ehste vetem injorance. 
von se marrin men ata. 
du me i pershendet te gjith studentet ne UK. :buzeqeshje: 
c ya
 :muah:

----------


## Iceberg

[FONT=courier new]
Me vjen mire qe keni marre iniciativen qe te presantoheni ju forumistat e Londres.
Edhe une rri ne Londer prej me shume se tre vitesh per me teper informacion shikoni profilin.

Do me pelqente te organizoheshim dhe te takoheshim diku ne Londer mbase mund te organizojme dicka te bukur.

Le te shpresojme

----------


## miss_blue

cudi! me vjen mire qe keni dhene nje mendim te tille por me ben pershtypje se se si eshte si pak e ftohte....e kam fjelen jo shume entuziazem. mgjth eshte shume mendim i mire ky dhe shprewsoj qe ehde ne ketu te organizojme nai gjo tlezertshme sic bejne ata andeja nga amerika. pse jo? uuuuuuu me duket se mister universi do behet ne londer dhe me sa kam marre vesh do jete edhe mister albania( ai i fundit..... :sarkastik:   edhe i pari gjithashtu...hahah). sa veta nga ju kane mendimin te shkojne? them se do jete interesante, por nuk e di akoma a do shkoj vete. nejse...pacim dhe suksese te gjitheve. me behet qejfi qe i jeni futurt shkolles se me thene te drejten eshte humbje kohe te jesh ketu dhe te mos vazhdosh nje . pastaj varet edhe nga mundesite po ..... :perqeshje:  ok ok ika tani. suksese te gjitheve!

----------


## mariodalipi

:i qetë:  pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## The Dardha

Student {away} from home. Por a valle gjen pune ne profilin qe mbaron??? Veshtir ne Londer

----------


## erv

shpresa vdes e fundit  dhe sidomos ketu ne londer......

----------


## The Dardha

Per cfare studjon ti erv?

----------


## erv

halo dardha

un kam per te studiuar nvce business...
accounting and something else, which I don't remmeber now..,

po ju ???

----------


## Pelasgian

Ide shume e mire.

Ne keto 6 vitet e fundit kam studju kinematografine ne Londer dhe vende tjera deri ne Brighton. 

Sa kam mund te verej numri i atyre qe studiojn kete art eshte i vogel. Por kisha pas deshire te di edhe per te tjeret.

Qfaredo organizimi eshte i mireseardhure.

Ne te gjithe e dime se kjo eshte dobesia me e madhe te ne.


Ju uroj te gjithe studenteve suksese,

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

SHoke dhe Shoqe:

Une nuk studijoj e as nuk jetoj ne Londer.  Mirepo, kjo nuk do te thot se jam i ndaluar te shkruaj per kete teme.  Apo jo?  NDoshta po, por, nejse, une do shkruaj dicka.  Me vjen mire se te gjithe jeni duke studijuar.  VEtem perpara.  Edhe une jam duke studiuar shkencat Politke.  Jam ne vitin e  pare ne graduate School.  Jam qe 4 vite ne Amerike.  T'ju them  te drejten, there is no day that goes by, qe une nuk mendoj per vendlindjen---Prishtinen.  ME ka marre malli edhe per  guret e baneses ku une jetojsha.  ME ka marre malli per te gjitha lagjet e Prishtines: Bregu i Diellt, Ulpiana, Dardania, Lakrishtja, Kurrizi, Dragodani, Vranjevci..edhe per mahallen e Muhaxherve(sa here qe shkojsha atje, dikush me rrafte).
 ME falni qe jam pak nostalgjikm po c'ka te beje, ne Shqiptaret e Kosoves, pehere do te jemi nostalgjik.  

Ju deshiroj suksese ne mesime dhe ne jete.


Arianiii

----------


## The Dardha

Vitin qe shkoi mbylla GNVQ Advance On ICT
(kurse kete vit kur te mar certifikaten qe e kam kaluar do te them)

----------


## mariodalipi

> _Postuar më parë nga The Dardha_ 
> *Vitin qe shkoi mbylla GNVQ Advance On ICT
> (kurse kete vit kur te mar certifikaten qe e kam kaluar do te them)*


                                                                                    Dardha une mbylla kete vit VCE (GNVQ Advanced in engineering electronics).Se kam marre akoma certifikaten , TE UROJ te marresh pergjigje te mire (A, B).

----------


## blerina

Pershendetje te gjitheve, u ndjeva mire kur pashe kte qoshe te kendshme ne kte forum kaq te madh. Une jam Blerina, kam 3 vjet ne Londer, po mar A-levels ne Histori,Law dhe Letersi. Endra ime eshte te behem juriste, dhe them se do ia dal mbane. Dhe nje here ju pergezoj per iniciativen and keep in touch guys.

----------


## The Dardha

Suksese te metejshme per ju:

blerina, mariodalipi...

Pushime te mbara
te gjitheve

----------


## Adonai

Pershendetje!!!

ps :elefanti: he Dardha-che nome carino  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The Dardha

The Dardha me ka ngelur ketu sepse keshtu therasin me mbiemer keta Pedagoget e huaj, kurse emrin e kam Miri. 

P.S. Por keta mesuesit anglezet sna e shqiptojne dot as mire... (skane faj, skane shkronjen dh)

----------


## Eglantina_A

Quhem egla (eglantina) 22 vjec studente nga tirana. Me vize studenti jo me dokumenta. Kete vit filloj vitin e trete edhe te fundit per International Business  Business Administration (BA) ne Brighton. Sdi as vete si perfundova ne Business une se matematiken mezi e kalova ne shkolle te mesme :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
Qytet i mire mo po ce do shume homsa ktej edhe shume barbona, e dinim per mire po san doli gje. Ne fakt gjithe Anglia eshte nje zhgenjim i madh ne pergjithesi. Nejse ai eshte muhabet tjeter.
Nese ndonjeri ne Uk kerkon te aplikoje ketu ne Brighton te vazhdoje shkollen e larte keshilla ime eshte " mos aplikoni ketu"
Personalisht zgjodha kete Uni se me dhane burse. 
Ah meqe ra fjala edhe nje keshille tjeter, nese konsideroheni studenta nderkombetare ne UK, jeni keq per lek edhe doni te vazhdoni Universitetin se sben ketu ne angli Universiteti ketu eshte i vetmi qe une gjeta.
Deri tani skam dale keq, universitetet ketu sjane te veshtira, te shikojme vitin e fundit se si do marrim diplomen. 
Pas kesaj na mbaron viza, te shikojme kam qef te gjej ndonje pune ketu po kur je studente eshte e veshtire me aplikimin e vizes, shume firma as nuk i konsiderojne aplikantet qe kane nevoje per vize pune ne angli. Po edhe kesaj do tia gjej zgjidhjen vetem se sdua te me mundoje :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
Ja kjo ishte prezantimi im, ciao ju pershendes
E_A

----------

